# Newb with a StingRay



## BigRix (Apr 15, 2014)

New guy here with what I hope is a Stingray.

My dad had this for years and would display it at car shows with his Ranchero.

Since his passing my brother and I have been slowly going through the five sheds on his property and re-found this bike.

I brought it to work and aired up the tires, packed the front bearings, and lubed up the chain.

Took it for a spin in the parking lot and I'm hooked.

I would like you guys to critique this bike and tell me whats not right.

Things I have noticed, seat, chain guard, possibly forks.

KC serial on the left rear drop out.

Now some pics.










































[/URL]


----------



## BigRix (Apr 15, 2014)

Let me know if you need pics of anything else.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 15, 2014)

Frame stamp shows as Oct 67 but this almost surely would have been sold as a 68. The shifter is a 68 so that matches. The seat and pedals are not original. The rear tire would have been a slik. Handlebars look like they are from an earlier bike. Really not a bad starting point with the biggest negative being it was repainted.  The decals are not original. The chainguard and forks are the right ones.

  Here is the catalog page from 68

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1968_22.html


If you search for Schwinn 1968 Fastback you will find more pics than you want to look at!!!


----------



## BigRix (Apr 15, 2014)

If it is a repaint, where and how should I proceed to determine the original color?

Sanding on part of the frame?

I assumed it had a chainguard off another bike because of the Varsity decal.

What looks off on the handle bars? How do I recognize a correct set?

Can you recommend a place to buy decals?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 15, 2014)

The best way it to take the fork off. Most people did not take it off when they repainted so it might be there.

The Varsity decal is off a 10 speed.  Probably the only one they could find at the time.

ebay is the best place to find the correct decals. Make sure you get waterslide not vinyl

On your handlebars the tips bend down where the 68's are more staight across.

If you decide to repaint, black was a color in 68. It was a few year only color on Fastbacks. Also easy to paint and looks good. The candy colors are MUCH harder to do well.  Here is a pic I grabbed off the net.


----------



## BigRix (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks. I'll get the forks off soon and check inside.

I took a piece of emery cloth to the frame by the serial number and the paint is not very sturdy.

Can't tell if it is powder blue or primer. I'm leaning towards primer.





I also pulled back some of the upholstery and I think it may be an original red seat.

Are they worth fixing or should I look for one that is still in good shape?





Finally this bike is for sale by my house.

Do these bars look correct? Pedals?



 

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 15, 2014)

Judging by the green spot in the pic, I'm guessing the origional color is Campus green. Schwinn did not use grey primer.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 15, 2014)

BTW, keep the bars. They are Schwinn and very cool.


----------



## BigRix (Apr 15, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Judging by the green spot in the pic, I'm guessing the origional color is Campus green. Schwinn did not use grey primer.




Good eye.


----------



## BigRix (Apr 15, 2014)

I went and looked at the other bike but I have no idea if the handlebars would work for my bike.

It's an Air Wing I think he said.









I'll keep searching and reading, that's the best part of any new hobby.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 15, 2014)

Those bars would technically work but if you are not going to get Schwinn ones I would just stick to the Schwinn ones on it now. Those did come on Fastbacks but on earlier bikes than yours.  I also think they are cooler than the "correct" ones. It was definitely originally Campus Green.  One of the hardest of all colors to paint. Just a little to much paint and it is too dark.


----------



## BigRix (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't know if this means it's an early christmas or not.

The red paint and primer are coming off pretty easily with spray carb clean and a rag.










Worst thing that could happen is I have to re paint it anyways.


----------



## BigRix (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been searching the internets high and low to find a '68 green fastback like mine. No luck.

Found this black 67 fastback on schwinnstingray.net and it is just like mine except the color. Even has the same bars and frame style.

Could mine be a 67? The frame indicates it was made in late 67 but I assumed it was a 68 model.


----------



## BigRix (Apr 30, 2014)

Exposing more of the original paint and I picked up some green grips and a recovered, original seat.

















You can still make out the ghost of Fastback past.





Got some new tires coming to ride on and I'll strip the rest of the paint off when I pull the wheels.

If I can find a decent set of forks I think It will make a nice survivor. Not much green left on them.

I've been riding this thing every night after work to get some exercise and rehab my hip.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jun 2, 2014)

*67 fastback green*

Here is a 67


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2014)

I see from your vanity plate you're in hell, I mean AZ. If you're going to do a repaint with the original color give Pete a jingle. He's in N. Chandler.

My saved ebay link on my Green.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/39051280157...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_2024wt_900


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey Gary

Your link is to a Flam Lime auction. For Campus Green the auction number is:  400688476596


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2014)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Hey Gary
> 
> Your link is to a Flam Lime auction. For Campus Green the auction number is:  400688476596




Ya, I said it was my green. LOL   I have that link saved and it saves me time when looking up Pete. If I was redoing a Fastback it just might end up Flambo Lime.


----------

